# Valve stem replacement question.



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

My 1995 hardbody is burning oil. Can I replace valve stems with out pulling head off? Another thing that maybe causing oil burn is on the rocker 2 of the bolts that hold lifters down are stripped and can not be tighten up. How can I rethread these? 

Thanks


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't know how to do any of this, but what to do is certainly different based on what engine you have. Is it the 4 cylinder (KA24) or the 6 (VG30)?


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Its 2.4 ka 4x4


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

This forum will not let me post the link, but it does not filter pictures showing the link:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Azazel said:


> Its 2.4 ka 4x4


You can replace the valve stem seals without removing the head. Retreading kits are available from most auto parts stores; just remember all nissan car nuts and bolts are metric rather then SAE.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

So I went to replace my valve stem seal to find my intake valves cracking and flat. About 3 of them looked this way only on intake side.






Lucky I found a 2 week old head for 150$ Guy bought it new for his truck then his lower end started knocking so he scrapped his motor. But just wonder what would have caused this? Bad lifter?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd think the timing jumped on your timing chain causing interference.

Are these interference motors?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, they are interference motors.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Well my buddy was helping me out with timing chain replacement. the guide broke off. But when he put the timing cover back on he bent and crack the head gasket part that covers the timing case. Will this be ok it I cut that part off and use ton of gasket seal on it?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Rather then cutting that part of the head gasket off, put RTV where the crack is.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

This job has been completed. Now to the next fix... Thanks for all the advice and answer,.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Azazel said:


> So I went to replace my valve stem seal to find my intake valves cracking and flat. About 3 of them looked this way only on intake side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What lifters? Is it a DOHC or SOHC? Looks like a 12 valve!!!


----------

